# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Κοκατίλ δεν παίρνει βάρος κ τρώει λίγο.

## vikitaspaw

εδω κ αρκετο καιρο ο ριο το κοκατιλ μου εχει αδυνατισει κ δε λεει να παρει βαρος οτι κ αν του κανω. Δεν μου φαινεται για αρρωστος, φυσιολογικες κουτσουλιες...κλπ. Τον παρατηρησα απο περιπου τελη καλοκαιριου οτι ειχε αδυνατισει αισθητα. Πέρασε μια μικρη πτεροροια η οποια κρατησε αρκετο διαστημα (γυρω στους 2 μηνες και...    Εριχνε φτερα λιγα ομως πραγματα,χωρις ν αλλαξει ολα τα φτερα πτησης κ ουρας)κ ακομα κ τωρα ριχνει κ απο κανενα φτερο Τον χωρισα απ την θυληκια με χωρισμα σε ζευγαρωστρα για να τον παρακολουθω καλυτερα κ γιατι εκεινη μου φαινεται αρκετα παχια για να ακολουθησει διαιτα για παχυνση κ παρατηρησα οτι τρωει κ λιγοτερο απο κεινη (απο τα φλουδια στον πατο του κλουβιου το καταλαβα). Του δινω εδω κ 3 μερες almora plus, ενα μπολ μονο με ηλιοσπορους, τροφη vitakraft, κεχρι κ αυγοτροφη (αυγο, φρυγανια, καροτο <-του σεραφειμ) αλλα δεν την αγγιζει...τι να κανω? Εχει ρεψει σχεδον θυμιζει παπαγαλακι. Να δοκιμασω teniazin? τι έχω να χασω?
Προσεγμενη διατροφη κανει εδω κ καιρο μαζι με την θυληκια, εκεινη πηρε βαρος,  αυτος τπτ! Απλα τις τελευταιες μερες τον εχω πιο απ το κοντο. Λετε απ την πτεροροια που κρατησε καιρο? Τι να πω...

----------


## vikitaspaw

Επισης σκεφτομαι, τραβηγμενο αλλα το σκεφτομαι, μηπως εχει καταθλιψη που δεν μπορει να πεταξει αλλα βλεπει την αλλη καθε μερα να απολαμβανει τις πτησεις της κ να μην μπορει να την ακολουθησει? Καθε φορα που εκεινη πεταει κανει αποπειρα να την ακολουθησει αλλα μετα απο μερικα μετρα πεφτει κ μενει να την κοιταζει με παραπονο...Πιθανον να χανει κ περισσοτερες θερμιδες αφου πλεον προσπαθει να πεταξει αρκετες φορες μεσα στη μερα αφου εχει ερεθισμα το πεταγμα της θυληκιας, ενω παλιοτερα δεν το τολμουσε. Φανταζομαι καταβαλλει διπλασια ίσως κ τριπλασια προσπαθεια απο κεινη αφου δεν εχει φτερα. Να της κοψω κ αυτηνης τις πτησεις για μερικες μερες?

----------


## maria-karolina

Βίκυ το ίδιο συνέβαινε με τον Άρη μου ο οποίος δεν έπαιρνε βάρος! Η διάθεσή του ήταν πολύ καλή! Μετά από καλλιέργεια στον πρόλοβο βρέθηκε σταφυλόκοκκος και με αντιβίωση το καταπολεμήσαμε και είναι μια χαρά! Θα σου πρότεινα να τον πας τον Ριούλη σε ένα πτηνίατρο! Τον έχεις ζυγίσει καθόλου??

----------


## maria-karolina

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...E%B5%CE%B9.... Κοίτα Βίκυ μου

----------


## Oneiropagida

Βίκυ και γω θα σου πρότεινα να τον πας καλού κακού σε έναν πτηνίατρο. (να ξέρεις με τι έχεις να κάνεις...)

----------


## serafeim

βικυ δοκιμασε αυτη την τροφη ειναι παχυντικη με πολα λιπαρα... Καναβούρι + ασπούρι + νίζερ(πολύ μικρο μαύρο σπόρι) + αυγοτροφή +κεχρί(παπαγαλήνη) + ηλιοσπορους...
εγω την εβαλα στην εμιλυ και εγινε τουμπανο αν θυμασαι που σου ελεγα ειναι και εμενα αδυνατη!!!

----------


## serafeim

και προσοχη αν εχει σταφυλοκκο(μακαρι οχι) με εσενα... αν εχεις αλλο ζωο βεβαια οπως γατα η σκυλο...γιατι μεσο παπαγαλου δεν κολας αλλα μπορει να κολησει αλλο ζωο το οποιο θα κολησει εσενα και θα τρεχεις και δεν θα φτανεις το επαθα εγω στο ποδι και μου ανοιξε τρυπα  :sad:

----------


## jk21

ΒΙΚΥ πιστευω και γω οτι καποιο προβλημα πρεπει να υπαρχει .ή μικροβιο ή μυκητας .ο δευτερος που ειναι συχνη περιπτωση στους παπαγαλους λογω του προβληματος του sour crop ( κακο αδειασμα του προλοβου στο ταισμα με αποτελεσμα εμφανισης μυκητων απο τις ξυνισμενες τροφες που μενουν)  ,ισως δωσει εμφανη ιχνη αν εχει φτασει προς την περιοχη την αντιστοιχη του ουρανισκου μας με επιφανειες λευκοκιτρινες .αν μπορεις κανε ελεγχο και αν εχεις δυνατοτητα επισκεψης σε γιατρο να ειναι η επομενη κινηση .κοψε το αλμορα γιατι η δεξτροζη αν υπαρχουν μυκητες ειναι τροφη για αυτους

----------


## vikitaspaw

θα το κοιταξω μολις παω σπιτι...που να βρω γιατρο? Παντως σε μια λιστα που μου χατε στειλει με "πτηνιατρους" οι 3 που επισκεφτηκα μου παν οτι δεν ασχολουνται με καλλιεργειες πτηνων κ εξεταση αυτων κλπ (ψαχνομουν για το ζακο). Αν ξερει κανεις σιγουρα να μου πει καποιον που αναλαμβανει ας μου στειλει μνμ. Σε εκεινον στην Ηρωων κ στην Παπαναστασιου εχω παει...

----------


## vikitaspaw

maria-karolina διαβασα το αρθρο σου αλλα δεν μας ενημερωσες για την εξελιξη κ την αντιβιωση. Τι εγινε τλκ ?? Γενικα κ εγκυκλοπαιδικα..ο σταφυλοκοκος ειναι μυκητας??

----------


## maria-karolina

Έχεις δίκιο! Θα το κάνω αμέσως!

----------


## jk21

στη λαρισα δεν ξερω κατι ΒΙΚΥ .... ουτε για οσους ειναι στη λιστα στο ΒΟΛΟ εχω προσωπικη αποψη ...

----------


## jk21

> maria-karolina διαβασα το αρθρο σου αλλα δεν μας ενημερωσες για την εξελιξη κ την αντιβιωση. Τι εγινε τλκ ?? Γενικα κ εγκυκλοπαιδικα..ο σταφυλοκοκος ειναι μυκητας??


ειδη σταφυλοκοκκου υπαρχουν πολλα .ειναι μικροβια οχι μυκητες .ενα ειναι αρκετα επικινδυνο .ο χρυσιζων σταφυλοκοκκος που καποια στελεχη του εχουν ανθεκτικοτητα και σε ισχυρα αντιβιοτικα .συνηθως χτυπιεται με κινολονες (οχι παντα ) αλλα η σπεκτινομυκινη και η κατηγορια της ειναι ιδιαιτερα δραστικη .ενα γνωστο σκευασμα (αν και υπαρχουν και αλλα κτηνιατρικα ) γνωστο στου εκτροφεις ειναι το aviosan της chevita που ειναι συνδιασμος σπεκτινομυκινης με λινκομυκινη .

συνηθως ομως τα προβληματα σαν το δικο σου ξεκινουν απο μυκητες candida . οχι παντα ... γιαυτο ειναι απαραιτητες οι εξετασεις για το αν ειναι μυκητας ή μικροβιο ενα προβλημα και τα αντιβιογραμματα  για να δουνε οι γιατροι σε ποιες ουσιες ειναι ευαισθητα

----------


## vikitaspaw

λοιπον ηρθα σπιτι. Το στομα του πουλιου ειναι καθαρο ροζ κοκκινο χωρις σημαδια λευκα-ασπρα. Αρα αποκλειουμε τους μυκητες? Ή απλα μπορει να υπαρχουν αλλα να μην ειναι σε προχωρημενο σταδιο? 
Φευγω τωρα παω γιατρο μονη μου για μια πρωτη προσεγγιση να δουμε τι θα κανουμε...
σας ευχαριστω ολους

----------


## jk21

αποκλειουμε τους μυκητες μονο απο το σημειο εκεινο ... ο προλοβος δεν ειναι ορατος ,ειναι πιο κατω .βεβαια συνηθως αν υπαρχει ισχυρη αποικια εκει συχνα παρατηρειται διαταση του προλοβου (σαν φουσκωμα με αερα ) η οποια προερχεται απο τα αερια ζυμωσης τους .γιαυτο εξ αρχης σου ειπα οτι η κινηση που βλεπω οτι κανεις ,ειναι η πιο ενδεδειγμενη .αν εβλεπες σημαδια και ψηλα στην στοματικη κοιλοτητα απλα θα ησουν σιγουρη οτι εκτος απο οτιδηποτε αλλο ειχες και μυκητες (με μια μικρη εξαιρεση να ειχες λευκη επιφανεια δημιουργημενη απο ελλειψη βιταμινης Α και οχι μυκητες-> και αυτο η εμπειρια ενος γιατρου (αν υπαρχει ) μπορει να το ξεχωρισει .παντως και τα δυο πιο πανω σημεια (μυκητες -αποβιταμινωση Α ) εξασθενουν τον οργανισμο και συνηθως εχουμε στη συνεχεια και δευτερογενεις λοιμωξεις απο μικροβια οπως πχ αυτο των ειδων σταφυλοκοκκου

----------


## jk21

off topic ασχετο με την Βικυ αλλα επ ευκαιρια των διαφορων ορολογιων που ακουστηκαν σε αυτο ή τα προηγουμενα ποστ μου στο θεμα 


.... ειμαι σιγουρος οτι καποιοι αυτη τη στιγμη θα λενε ... τι ορους και εννοιες και φαρμακα μας λεει αυτος εδω .... τα λεω γιατι παρομοια ακουγα να λεγονται ευθεως καπου αλλου που τα εγραφα ,λεγοντας οτι ειτε αποφασιζουμε και εμπιστευομαστε γιατρους και δεν κανουμε γιατροσοφια και ρισκα ,είτε αν αυτο δεν ειναι στις επιλογες μας σε καμμια περιπτωση (οχι δικια μου αλλα υποθετικη θεση ) τοτε αναγκαστικα προσπαθουμε να μαθουμε τι δινουμε στα πουλια μας (ουσιες ) και για ποιους λογους ,οσο και να ακουγονται κορακιστικα .... δεν θα τα εγραφα ολα αυτα αν δεν διαβαζα διαλογους οπως να προτεινεται μια ουσια μεσω ενος φαρμακου  (χλωροτετρακυκλινη ) σαν τελευταιο οπλο μετα απο αλλες 2 σειρες θεραπειων  που ισως αποτυχουν ...γιατι απλα ο ενδιαφερομενος δεν εχει δει αποτελεσμα απο ενα αλλο φαρμακο (sivotine ) ...που απλα εχει την ουσια .....<< χλωροτετρακυκλινη >> αλλα κανεις δεν καθησε να το δει ...

----------


## vikitaspaw

λοιπον επεστρεψα. 
Ο γιατρος με ρωτησε σε πρωτη φαση πως ειναι οι κουτσουλιες του κ να κοιταξω το στομα μου οπως ειπες κ συ Δημητρη jk21 . Εμενα μου φαινονται φυσιολογικες κ το στομα καθαρο οπως κ του ειπα. Μου πε επιδη ειναι πολυ συναισθηματικα ζωα να σκεφτω σε πρωτη φαση αν κατι μπορει να τον στεναχωρησε (π.χ. καυγας, καποιος να φυγε απ το σπιτι, ελειψη προσοχης...κλπ) Ανεφερα για το ζακό που ρθε προσφατα ο οποιος ειναι σε διαφορετικο χωρο πλεον κ για τα φτερα που του τα χω κομμενα κ δεν μπορει να πεταξει ενω η θυληκια πεταει. Μου πε οτι αν δεν υπαρχει μικροβιο ειναι σιγουρα αυτο. Μου προτεινε καλλιεργεια, ειπε ομως οτι δεν την κανει αυτος αλλα να απευθυνθω σ ενα οποιοδηποτε μικροβιολογικο για ανθρωπους οπου θα κανουν καλλιεργεια κουτσουλιας. Θα το κανω τωρα απο Δευτερα θα παω να συννενοηθω τι χρειαζεται, πως πρεπει να ειναι η κουτσουλια , τιμες...κλπ κ θα σας ενημερωσω...
Οσο για σενα Δημητρη jk21 εγω προσωπικα σε εμπιστευομαι ισως περισσοτερο κ απο γιατρο μια κ απ οτι εχω δει στην πολη μου δεν εχουν πολλες γνωσεις οι κτηνιατροι απο πουλια. Μ εχεις βοηθησει παρα πολυ, πολλες φορες, μ εχεις γλιτωσει απο κτηνιατρους ->εξοδα κ σευχεριστω πολυ! Πολυτιμη η βοηθεια σου κ ντροπη του οποιος λεει κ πιστευει το αντιθετο!

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω αν ανθρωπινα μικροβιολογικα κανουν εξετασεις για πουλια γιατι κατι ειχα ακουσει οτι χρειαζονται ειδικα για πουλια << μικροβιολογικα αντιδραστηρια >> ... μακαρι να εχουν και να σε εξυπηρετησουν εκει

----------


## vikitaspaw

τι να πω ετσι μου ειπε ο κτηνιατρος οπως επισης κ αν θελω να του παω εκεινου κουτσουλια κ αυτος με τη σειρα του το στελνει σε μικροβιολογικο ανθρωπινο για καλλιεργεια. Κ οτι κ το κοστος της εξετασης αυτης ειναι καθαρα οτι ζητησει το μικροβιολογικο αυτος δε θα κανει κατι. 
Οποτε για να το ειπε πιθανως θα συνεργαζεται κ ο ιδιος με καποιο μικροβιολογικο

----------


## jk21

για να το λεει ισως ξερει οτι πραγματι υπαρχουν εργαστηρια που εχουν την δυνατοτητα .ρωτησε και αν δεν βρισκεις τοτε απευθυνσου και στον ιδιο .παντως αν βρεις και εχεις και οκ αντιμετωπιση θα ηθελα με πμ να μας ενημερωσεις να προστεθει στη λιστα με γιατρους αν δεν τον εχουμε ο γιατρος και το σχετικο εργαστηριακο κεντρο

----------


## vikitaspaw

Λοιπόν ξαναέβαλα τον Ρίο με την θυληκιά γιατί παρατήρησα όσο ήταν μόνος του δεν έτρωγε καθόλου ενώ τώρα άρχισε να τρώει. Επίσης τον ταίζω στο χέρι ηλιόσπορα κ τρώει μια χαρά πολλούτσικα ενώ μόνος του σπάνια τα αγγίζει. Αρχίζω να κλίνω όλο κ περισσότερο στο γεγονός ότι είναι ψυχολογικοί οι λόγοι που δεν τρώει κ δεν παχαίνει. Λόγω διάφορων υποχρεώσεων μαλλον θα πάω αύριο κτηνίατρο να δούμε τι θα κάνουμε με το θέμα της καλλιέργειας. Επίσης τους έδωσα λίγο κεχρί (για καναρίνια που είναι) κ είδα ότι τρελενονται. Να συνεχίσω να το δίνω ή δεν κάνει επειδή είναι για καναρίνια?

----------


## jk21

το κεχρι (προφανως εννοεις το canary seed που συνηθιζουμε οι καναριναδες να λεμε κεχρι ενω κανονικα κεχρι ειναι ενα ειδος millet ) ειναι ενας αμυλοχος πολυ καλο σπορος και πολυ καλη πηγη του βασικου αμινοξεος τρυπτοφανη.αρα ως μη λιπαρος αν αρεσει στο πουλακι δεν εχεις καθολου λογο να δισταζεις .αν μαλιστα τον συνδιασεις με βρωμη (ή νιφαδες βρωμης ) ή κινοα  
*O σπόρος κινόα και η αξία του στη διατροφή των πτηνών*οι συνδιασμοι των αμινοξεων της που ειναι στο κεχρι σε μικροτερη ποσοτητα ,τελικα συνθετουν πληρη πρωτεινη ισαξια ζωικης  με πολυ μικρη παροχη λιπαρων ! αν θες και λιγα απο αυτα (λιπαρα ) δινεις ποτε ποτε και αμυγδαλα (αν τα επιλεγει .... ειναι πολυ ανωτερα των φυστικιων ) με φουλ πρωτεινη αλλα και λιπακι και εισαι οκ !

----------


## vikitaspaw

δηλαδη για να καταλαβω...φτιαχνω ενα μιγμα με κινοα κ κεχρί κ το δίνω κ είναι φουλ στην πρωτείνη? Το καναβούρι είναι άλλο πράγμα απ το κεχρί? Κάπου διαβασα οτι παχαίνει κ αυτο..κάνει να το φάνε παπαγαλοι? Κ αν ναι τότε γιατι παίρνουμε κ δίνουμε παπαγαλίνη, τι προσφέρει δλδ??

----------


## jk21

το φουλ πρωτεινη ειναι σχετικο .υπαρχουν σποροι που εχουν αρκετη πρωτεινη σαν συνολο με μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο  απο την κινοα αλλα στο ποσοστο αυτο τα αμινοξεα που εχουν ιδαιτερη αξια ειναι λιγοτερα απο οσο στην κινοα .επισης συνηθως εχουν περισσοτερα λιπαρα που στα ψιττακοειδη δεν ειναι σε υψηλα ποσοστα οι αναγκες οσο στα καναρινια ή ακομη περισσοτερο σε ιθαγενη οπως οι καρδερινες .στα εξωτικα (ζεμπρακια κλπ ) και στα μικρομεσαια ειδη παπαγαλων τουλαχιστον τα λιπαρα ειναι χαμηλοτερα σαν αναγκη .ετσι η κινοα με 7% μονο λιπαρα και με 14% πρωτεινη αλλα με πολυ περισσοτερα αμινοξεα υψηλης ποιοτητας σε σχεση με τα millet (ειναι ομως σχετικα ακριβη απο 3.5 εως 4.5 το μισο κιλο στα καταστηματα με βιολογικα αφου στα πετ σοπ δυσκολα βρισκεις ... προσφατα βεβαια εμαθα οτι καπου ειχε βρει ο γιαννης nuntius ) 


για το κεχρι (καναρινοσπορο ) και καποιους αλλους που δινουμε στα καναρινια (αλλα μπορεις να δινεις και στα κοκατιλ αλλα με λίγοτερους λιπαρους στο μιγμα απο οτι σε μιγμα καναρινιων ) μπορεις να δεις εδω

*Οι σπόροι στη διατροφή του καναρινιού*η παπαγαλινη ειναι μιγμα διαφορων ειδων millet κυριως που ειναι αμυλουχοι οπως και το κεχρι  .ειναι και αυτα με αρκετα θετικα στην αξια τους αλλα δεν εχουν ουτε την τρυπτοφανη του καναρινοσπορου ουτε την μεθειονινη και λυσινη της κινοα .ομως η κινοα που χρειαζεται σαν συμπληρωμα στον καναρινοσπορο ειναι ενας οχι και τοσο γνωστος σπορος στο χωρο οσο τα μιλλετ που παιζουν δεκαετιες αυτο τον ρολο .δεν ειναι ισαξια της κινοα αλλα ειναι και αυτα πολυ θρεπτικα και πανω απο ολα επειδη ειναι διαφορετικα ειδη δινουν μια ποικιλοτητα στο διαιτολογιο ωστε να μην βαριουνται 1-2 σπορους μονο τα πουλια 

ενα καλο μιγμα απο σπορους για μικρομεσαιους παπαγαλους (αν και δεν ειναι στανταρ και εξαρταται απο το ειδος ) 

περιλαμβανει συνδιασμο απο ειδη μιλλετ ,κεχρι (καναρινοσπορο ) ,βρωμη (που πλησιαζει περισσοτερο απο ολους τους αλλους την κινοα ) ,συνηθως καποιο ποσοστο σπορου cardi (νομιζω ειναι σπορος του carthamus tinctorius που βγαινει το καρθαμελαιο ) 

εδω μπορεις επιλεγοντας το καθε μιγμα ,να δεις ποσοστα σπορων σε μιγμα τα γνωστης εταιριας ( που επιλεγει με μονο κριτηριο οτι εχει τα ποσοστα διαθεσιμα )


http://www.versele-laga.com/Nutri/Nu...cts/result.jsp

εγω θα σου ελεγα να δινεις μια αναμειξη 

ειδων millet   3 μερη 



,καναρινοσπορου 1 μερος






 ,βρωμης 1 μερος 







,κινοα 1 μερος 








 ,ηλιοσπορο 1 μερος 



, περιλλα (δες το αρθρο που εχω βαλει σαν συνδεσμο με τους σπορους )  1μερος ,






cardi 1 μερος

----------


## mitsman

Βικυ πως τα παει ο μικρος??????????

----------


## vikitaspaw

λοιπον ο κτηνιατρος επιμενει οτι ειναι καθαρα ψυχολογικοι οι λογοι που εχει αδυνατισει κ δεν πολυ τρωει, απ τη στιγμη που κουτσουλιες ειναι οκ, στομα κ εντερα καθαρα κ επισης μου πε οτι το αρρωστο που λι φαινεται. Παρ ολα αυτα μου πε αν θελω κ επιμενω να κανω καλλιεργεια να του παρω δειγμα κουτσουλια ή κ σαλιου με ενα ειδικο "στυλο" που μου δωσε κ να το παω η ιδια σ ενα μικροβιολογικο ανθρωπινο , οπου αν βρουν κατι, θα βγαλουν αντιβιογραμμα κ μετα θα παμε στον γιατρο για χορηγηση φαρμακων. Γενικα αυτη ειναι η διαδικασια που ακολουθειται, λεει για οποιαδηποτε καλλιεγεργεια οποιουδσηποτε ζωου, χωρις τη μεσολαβηση δλδ κτηνιατρου. Ο κτηνιατρος χρειαζεται απ τη στιγμη κ μονο που θα βρεθει κατι για να προτεινει φαρμακα κ δοσολογιες . Για την καθε καλλιεργεια μου πε οτι το μικροβιολογικο ζηταει περιπου 25 ευρω. Οποτε οποιος χρειαστει, μπορει να ακολουθησει αυτη τη διαδικασια γλυτωνοντας τη μεσολαβηση (κ το κοστος) του κτηνιατρου. Εδω στη Λάρισα ο συγκεκριμμενος πτηιατρος συνεργαζεται- απο συνηθεια κ μονο μου ειπε, με ενα συγκεκριμμενο μικροβιολογικο που αναλαμβανει σιγουρα καλλιεργειες απο οτιδηποτε ζωντανο. Οποιος θελει ας μου πει να του στειλω με πμ την διευθυνση κ το ονομα, αλλα κ παλι δεν ειναι δεσμευτικο αν καποιος θελει να παει αλλου. Επίσης αν καποιος εχει γνωστο γιατρο κ μπορει να του "γραψει" τις εξετασεις κ μετα τα φαρμακα σε ανθρωπινο βιβλιαριο τοτε γλυτωνει κ εντελως το κοστος ή πληρωνει μια πολυ μικρη συμμετοχη ανάλογα δλδ την ασφαλεια του καθενός.

Λοιπον...για τον Ριο τωρα...εχω 2 - 3 μερες που τον βγαζω εξω (εκτος σπιτιου σε παρκο με δέντρα) κ η αληθεια ειναι οτι είδα μεγαλη αλλαγη στη συμπεριφορά του. Επιτελους άκουσα την φωνή του μετά από αρκετό καιρό , έχει αρχίσει να τρώει κ να κινείται γενικά περισ΄΄οτερο. Θεωρώ ότι του λειψε το έξω..το καλοκαίρι είχε αλωνίσει όλα τα παράλια του νομού κ όχι μονο κ τωρα κατέληξε με μια χοντρή γυναίκα μέσα στο σπίτι όλη μέρα χωρίς καμιά αλλαγή παραστάσεων...εσας δε θα σας επιανε κατάθλιψη?

Οπότε βλέποντας κ κάνοντας....όπως μάθει κανείς!!

----------


## mitsman

Ελπιζουμε να πανε ολα καλα!!! να μην εχει τιποτα.... του στελνουμε φιλια εγω με την Ζιπουλα που μου ειπε οτι ειναι πανεμορφος... πες του το μπας και παρει τα πανω του... χα χα χα!!!

Να μας ενημερωνεις!

----------

